# [Lesertest] 6 Radiatoren im Vergleichstest



## bundymania (9. Oktober 2008)

In meinem neuesten Vergleichstest geht es heute um 6 Radiatoren. Es sind sowohl Radis im Testfeld, welche ihr bereits kennt und selber oft einsetzt als auch neue Modelle, die bisher noch nirgends in Deutschland getestet wurden. Besonders freue ich mich, euch den neuen und mit Spannung erwarteten Triple-Radiator aus dem Hause Feser vorstellen zu können, sowie den ebenso neuen Airplex Evo 1080, welcher mir freundlicherweise von HWL-User "Scamps" für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.

Vorab einige Infos zum Testsystem und dem eingesetzten Messverfahren. 
Der Vergleichstest wurde mit folgenden Komponenten durchgeführt:

Gehäuse: Lian Li Big Tower G70B (beim Test stets offen, der jeweilige Radi befand sich ca. 30cm neben dem Gehäuse)
Mainboard: Asus P5B Deluxe, Rev. 1.03G, Bios: 1216
CPU: C2D E6400 @3.2Ghz, 1.45V Vcore (Bioswert)
Grafikkarte: Asus G80 8800GTS - übertaktet -> GPU: 660Mhz/Shader: 1700Mhz/Ram: 2100Mhz)
RAM: 2x 1GB Super Talent DDR2 800 RAM @2.0V @DDR2-1000
Netzteil: Corsair HX620W

Wasserkühlung:

Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo S/775 Plexi CPU Kühler 
EK Water Blocks EK-FC8800 GTS SLI ready Grafikkartenkühler 
Alphacool NexXxoS NBXS-A Silver Northbridge Kühler
Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB Fan-Controller 
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 
Pumpen Entkopplung: http://www.a-c-shop.de/Noise-Destructor-v10
EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev.2 Ausgleichsbehälter 
Schlauch Masterkleer 15,9/11,1mm klar 
Schlauch Tygon R3603 15,9/11,1mm klar 
Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch 1000ml 
Thermosensor G1/4 (1x in der Laing Pumpe verbaut und 1x in einem T-Stück hinter dem jeweiligen Radi ! 
13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) (EK) 
13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) 
Durchflusssensor GMR Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG 
2x Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Stecker mit Schottverschraubung 
2x Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung 
120mm Yate Loon D12SL-12 - die Lüfter wurden jeweils blasend auf dem betreffenden Radiator montiert.


Das Testfeld bestand aus folgenden Radiatoren:

Watercool HTF3 Triple Radiator (nicht mehr im Handel erhätlich, zur Orientierung aber dennoch im Test vorhanden!)
Feser X-Changer 360 Triple Radiator 
Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro +Lüfterblende 
Thermochill PA120.3 Triple Radiator 
MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 
Aquacomputer evo 1080 

Shrouds kamen beim Test nicht zum Einsatz.

Um das System auszulasten, habe ich das weit verbreitete und beliebte Prg. Orthos zeitgleich mit dem Grafikkartenbenchmark rthdribl v.1.2 verwendet.

Für jeden Radiator erfolgten jeweils zwei Testläufe auf 7V und 12V. Die "Monsterradis" Mora 2 und Evo1080 wurden jeweils mit 5- und 9 Lüftern getestet. Bei jedem Durchlauf wurde Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch verwendet. Da es bei unterschiedlichen Wasserzusätzen Abweichnungen geben könnte, habe ich auch auf diesen Aspekt geachtet ! Die Lufttemperatur wurde vor- (Raumtemp) und hinter dem Radiator (Abluft) mit dig. Thermometern gemessen. Während der Tests war die Raumtemp. nahezu identisch. Die Wassertemp. Messung erfolgte wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt mit 2 Sensoren (vor/hinter dem Radi) Die ersten Messwerte wurden nach 1h entnommen und dann weitere 5 Werte im Abstand von 5 Min. Anhand der Aquaero Logdatei konnten die Daten ausgewertet und der Mittelwert für die anschließenden Vergleichstabellen verwendet werden. Das Aquaero wurde anhand von Wasserthermometern aus dem Aquaristikbereich kalibriert, welche ich freundlicherweise von einem örtlichen Shop erhielt.

Der wichtigste Wert ist die Differenz (delta T) von Raumtemperatur zur Wassertemperatur (Sensor am Radiausgang). Anhand dieser Daten kann man erkennen, wie gut der jeweilige Radiator die Luft zur Kühlung des Wassers nutzen kann. Je kleiner dieser Unterschied ausfällt, desto besser ist die Leistung des Radiators letztendlich zu bewerten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachfolgend möchte ich etwas näher auf die Radiatoren eingehen. 
Zunächst einige Anmerkungen zur Verarbeitungsqualität und dem Lieferumfang: Außer beim Mora 2 Pro und dem Evo 1080, lagen bei allen Probanden passende Schrauben zur Lüftermontage dabei, beim Mora sind Anstandshalter zur Montage an einem PC Gehäuse inbegriffen.
Auf die beiden besten Triple Radiatoren im Testfeld, dem Thermochill PA 120.3 und den Feser X-Changer, möchte ich nun etwas näher eingehen, da diese Modelle für viele User besonders interessant sein dürften:
Beim TC Triple befand sich ein sog. Gasket aus Schaumstoff im Lieferumfang, welches auf den Radi geklebt wird und somit eine entkoppelnde Wirkung hat. Leider klebt dieses Gasket extrem stark, sodaß man es später nur sehr mühsam entfernen kann. Besser ist dies beim Feser X-Changer gelöst, wo sich 3 einzelne Gummi Entkoppler im Lieferumfang befinden. Diese lassen sich leicht anbringen.
Die Lackierung ist zudem beim Feser im Vergleich zum Thermochill (Lacknasen waren zu erkennen) besser ausgefallen und es wurde ein ansprechendes TFC Logo an den Seiten, sowie der Front eingebracht. Weitere Vorteile des X-Changers: M3 Gewinde zur Lüftermontage sind vorhanden (beim TC ist leider kein Gewinde für die Lüfter vorhanden und es befinden sich nur selbstschneidende Blechschrauben im Lieferumfang) , das Lochmaß der Lüfter ist für Universal Lüfterblenden passend (siehe Bilder weiter unten) , G 1/4" Gewinde, 3x Lüfterentkoppler befinden im Lieferumfang, ein deutscher Support per Mail/MSN/Forum ist verfügbar. Jeder Feser Radi wird ferner einzeln getestet und mit einer Ser.Nr. ausgestattet (Garantiekarte mit Hologramm Logo liegt bei) mit welcher man sich online bei Feser registrieren kann und weitere Vorteile genießt (Infos über neue Produkte etc.) 
Auf den ersten Blick mag der Thermochill 120.3 Radi günstiger erscheinen, wenn man die oben erwähnten Vorteile und Features des Feser Radis bedenkt, kommt man in etwa auf den gleichen Preis. Beim TC sind spez. teure Radiblenden und Gewindeadapter (G 3/8" -> G 1/4") notwendig, ausserdem lassen sich wie erwähnt, keine handelsüblichen Schrauben verwenden, ohne vorher selbst Gewinde in den Radiator eingebracht zu haben ! In dieser Preisklasse sollte man eigentlich mehr erwarten können.

Nun ein paar Infos zu den beiden "Monster Radiatoren" im Testfeld: Schon im Vorfeld war mir klar, das es keine allzu großen Unterschiede geben dürte, was sich dann auch im Laufe der Tests heraus kristallisiert hat. Sowol der Evo 1080, als auch der Mora 2 bieten eine sehr gute Leistung und sind gut verarbeitet. Preislich kommt der Evo 1080 etwas interessanter daher, da man bei diesem Modell keine Lüfterblende extra kaufen muss, die beim Mora mit weiteren 30 € zu Buche schlägt ! Was ich etwas schade finde, angesichts Preisen jenseits von 100 €, ist die Tatsache, das sich bei beiden Radiatoren keine Schrauben zur Lüftermontage befinden ! Diese müssen extra erworben werden. Zum Vergleich: Selbst bei dem günstigsten Radiator im Testfeld, dem Magicool Slim Triple liegen passende Schrauben dabei, dort sogar in 2 Größen ! Eine Montageanleitung sucht man bei beiden Radiatoren vergebens, allerdings ist dieser Aspekt eher zu vernachlässige, da sich die Montage am Gehäuse weitestgehends von selbst erklärt.


Der Feser Triple Radi ist zum Preis von 99 € bei www.a-c-shop.de erhältlich, sowie im Ausland bei diversen Onlineshops wie z.B. bei highflow.nl





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abschließend Fotos vom Testaufbau und den Probanden meines Vergleichstests befinden sich im Anhang, sind aber leider nicht mehr als Vollbild verfügbar.


*Fazit:* Für jeden Bedarf und jede Preisklasse werden heutzutage Radiatoren in allen Größen angeboten. Für jeden Geschmack und Geldbeutel lässt sich der passende Wärmetauscher finden. Wie viel der geneigte User in seine Wakü investieren möchte und ob ihm das Plus an Leistung den Aufpreis des jeweiligen Radiators Wert ist, muss natürlich der geneigte Käufer für sich selbst entscheiden.
Eine "Niete" ist bei den getesteten Modellen keinesfalls dabei, selbst der günstige Magicool Slim Triple bietet eine gute Leistung, mit der sich eine durchdachte und ansprechende Wasserkühlung aufbauen lässt. Bei den High End Modellen entscheidet letztendlich auch die Optik und der Preis/Leistungsaspekt. Zu nah liegen diese Radis zusammen, als das man in diesem Segment direkt eine klare Kaufentscheidung treffen könnte. Bei den Tripleradiatoren hat es der neue X-Changer geschafft, sich an die Spitze zu setzen. Der Vorsprung ist zwar denkbar knapp, dafür wurde der Klassenprimus, welcher lange Zeit unangefochten an der Spitze lag, von einem deutschen Produkt überholt. Feser plant demnächst weitere Produkte anzubieten, z.B. Shrouds, mit denen sich die Leistung eines Radiators noch einmal etwas verbessern lassen soll. man darf also gespannt sein, was die Zukunft bringt !
Ich bedanke mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit und hoffe, das mein Vergleichstest gefallen hat und dem einen, oder anderen User die Wahl _seines_ neuen Radiators etwas erleichtern konnte.

Mein Dank gilt den Firmen, die mir ettliche Teile für dieses Review zur Verfügung gestellt haben, u.a. Aquatuning, Feser, Laing und ein örtliches Zoofachgeschäft  (Wasserthermometer)


----------



## Oliver (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] 6 Radiatoren im Test*

Bilderplatzhalter 1


----------



## Oliver (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] 6 Radiatoren im Test*

Bilderplatzhalter 2


----------



## steinschock (10. Oktober 2008)

Guter Test, 

hat mich vor allem interessiert wie die Slim im Vergleich sind da ich ein Trippel + Singel habe.

Die Leistung des Feser ist wirklich beachtlich,  
da wird Madz mit seinen Evos langsam die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (10. Oktober 2008)

Hervorragender Test!!!
Nach dem Test werde ich mir den TFC X-Changer 360 wegen seiner beachtlichen Leistung kaufen.
DAnke für den Test!!!

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

bitte - gerne ! freut mich, das euch das Review gefällt ! Es folgen demnächst noch ettliche weitere Testberichte von mir !  Der 2. ist auch schon am Start: Tecnofront AGBs !


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (10. Oktober 2008)

Netter test... hat mir schon weitergeholfen... hab den schon im Luxx gesehen 
nochmal vielen Dank^^
MfG Julian


----------



## Madz (10. Oktober 2008)

> da wird Madz mit seinen Evos langsam die Argumente ausgehen.


Nein, es gibt genug Argument *für* Den Evo. 

Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:



			
				Madz im Hwluxx schrieb:
			
		

> Und du scheinst nicht zu wissen, wieso ich den Evo ständig empfehle.
> Schau, du hast jetzt 130€ für einen internen Radi, mit all seinen Nachteilen, ausgegeben. Bei dem Preis kann man sich doch die ganze Bastelei sparen und den Evo kaufen.
> 
> Um detaillierter zu werden, hier die Nachteile bei interner Montage:
> ...


----------



## scamps (10. Oktober 2008)

Ach, das Mädzchen und der Evo 

Tach Jungs, geht´s hier weiter?


----------



## Madz (10. Oktober 2008)

Weisst doch, ich bin überall und nirgends. :bigok:


----------



## Amigo (10. Oktober 2008)

Wer sich hier so alles blicken lässt... 
Sogar der Scamps... setzt anscheinend deine Worte in die Tat um bzgl. der Feser Reviews..  

@Bundy dein Avatar aus'm Luxx gefällt mir aber besser! 
Guter Test mit schöner Auswertung! Kenn ihn auch schon...


----------



## BAU-KING (10. Oktober 2008)

Klasse... bewegt hoffentlich "Einige" dazu sich wieder aufzurappeln...here we go!!


----------



## scamps (10. Oktober 2008)

Was heißt hier "sogar" der Scamps? Danke für die Blumen, aber offenbar wissen andere nicht, was sie an Bundymania haben. Ich wohl 

Und mir ist´s egal, wo ich meinen Unsinn verzapfe  Hoffe nur, hier bald ein paar alte Kumpels zu treffen ...

Heyho, let´s go!

@topic
Hat irgendwer hier eigentlich diesen ominösen Innovatek Ultra-Radi mal getestet? Kann doch nur teurer Alu-Schrott sein, oder sitze ich da auf der Leitung?


----------



## steinschock (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Madz,


die Behauptung dir würden die Argumente für nen EVO ausgehen waren nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.  

Wobei ich dir in vielen Punkten zustimme besondert das P/L ist unschlagbar.


----------



## nemetona (10. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Vergleich, weiter so


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön  Jetzt haben wir auch einen ordentlichen Test hier im Forum.

Thx


----------



## promillo (11. Oktober 2008)

Huch was denn hier los? Alle abgewandert?


----------



## scamps (11. Oktober 2008)

noch nicht / nicht endgültig


----------



## xQlusive (11. Oktober 2008)

Nette Sache, danke für den Test, nur schade das ich mir meine Komponenten schon zugelegt habe .

Naja freue mich auf weitere Tests von dir. 

PS: endlich noch ein User aus dem Raum Niedersachsen hier  
jetzt sind wir schon ca 3 oO


----------



## scamps (11. Oktober 2008)

Und als Beweis, dass es vieeel kleiner geht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26272-radiator-sandwich.html#post266167


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. Oktober 2008)

schöner test
immer weiter so


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Oktober 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ Madz,
> 
> 
> die Behauptung dir würden die Argumente für nen EVO ausgehen waren nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.
> ...



Also ich habe auch den evo 1080 und bin sehr zufrieden! Ich hab jetzt nicht so den Vergleich mit anderen Radis, aber ich habe zurzeit nur meine CPU (C2D E4400 @ 3,5GHz @1,58V) gekühlt und habe nach 10 Std. Prime95 ein Delta von 8°C. Da zwischen hängt noch ein Singel-Radi (MagiCool's Cooper I) mit einem Scythe Slip 800RPM @12V. Am 9x Radi sind vier Scythe Slip 800RP (@2x12V und 2x5V wobei ein 5V nicht funktioniert! ). Nach 1 Std. wieder im Idle habe ich dann ein Delta von 3°C!


----------



## hawk910 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ein netter Test. Ich hab mir den TFC schon vorher besorgt, aber nun fühl ich mich in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt. Vielen Dank! Nun warte ich noch auf das Lian Li PC a77 und dann kanns losgehen...

Gruß,


----------



## Speedi (1. November 2008)

Hallo, schöner Test, sehr Ausführlich!

Was ich aber eigentlich fragen wollte:
Wo kann man den Feser X-Changer denn kaufen?
AT führt den nicht...


----------



## steinschock (1. November 2008)

Schau mal hier.  

TFC Xchanger - Triple Radiator 360 - A-C-Shop


----------



## Speedi (1. November 2008)

Dankeschön!


----------



## bundymania (1. November 2008)

oder....falls dort (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) mal nicht lieferbar: HighFlow Computer Cooling Shop - Meer dan 750 producten op voorraad!  -> Porto ist dann allerdings höher


----------



## steinschock (1. November 2008)

Egal was ich als nächstes Bestelle   

erst mal Bundi fragen !


----------



## NikNolte7 (3. November 2008)

habe heute einen TFC Xchanger bestellt... (triple)

guter Test... weiter so !!!


----------



## DaxTrose (6. November 2008)

@ Bundymania:
Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied der Geräuschentwicklung? Ich habe zum Beispiel einen MagiCool 120 Single und den evo1080 und beide mit Scythe SlipStream 800RPM ausgestattet. Mir kommte der MagiCool lauter vor, obwohl ich die gleichen Lüfter verwendet habe. Gerade bei dem Feser würde mich das interessieren, da er ja auch sehr gut mit langsam laufenden Lüftern zurecht kommt.


----------



## bundymania (6. November 2008)

Direkt nach dem Test hätte ich dir die Frage beantworten können  Die Radis waren ja teilweise nur von AT und dem user scamps ausgeliehen ! 

Ich kann mich nur noch daran erinnern, das der Thermochill und Feser quasi gleich "laut" laut waren mit den Yate Loon Lüftern.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. November 2008)

Ok, danke trotzdem. Wäre aber auch mal eine Spalte in der Testtabelle von Radiatoren wert, wie ich finde! 
*schiel nach PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Oliver (6. November 2008)

Zwischem dem radiatoren gibt es keine messbaren Unterschiede in Sachen Lautheit. Was man misst, ist die Lautstärke der Lüfter. Alles schon ausprobiert


----------



## DaxTrose (6. November 2008)

Durch die Radiatoren entsteht aber das Luftgeräusch. Wenn ich meinen Scythe SlipStream 800 RPM in der Hand halte, höre ich nur ein leises Klackern des Lüfterlagers. Aber am Radiator dann doch deutliche "Windgeräusche"! Die kommen ja dann wohl durch die Lamellen des Radiators, oder?


----------



## bundymania (7. November 2008)

Höhrbare Unterschiede gibts da schon, natürlich empfindet dies jeder anders. Einem "discogeschädigten" Ohr, wird es weniger auffallen  Einen Black Ice Radi mit engen Lamellen nimmt man akustisch anders wahr, als z.B. einen Thermochill mit gleichen Lüftern. Natürlich relativiert sich der Eindruck wieder, je weiter man vom Gehäuse entfernt sitzt.


----------



## BAU-KING (7. November 2008)

Also,,,wer das noch testet: mit welchem Lüfter (mind. 30 verschiedene im Angebot)auf welchen Radiator, am leisesten durch die Lamellen bläst...

ich bin dabei ,,,das gibt Ohrensausen.


----------



## Oliver (7. November 2008)

Hörbarer Unterschied != messbarer Unterschied


----------



## DaxTrose (8. November 2008)

BAU-KING schrieb:


> Also,,,wer das noch testet: mit welchem Lüfter (mind. 30 verschiedene im Angebot)auf welchen Radiator, am leisesten durch die Lamellen bläst...


 
Man muss ja nicht verschiedene Lüfter nehmen. Einer Standardlüfter reicht doch. Den im 7V und 12V Betrieb!


----------



## bundymania (8. November 2008)

nee, irgendwo muss mal Schluss sein bei der ganzen Testerei  - wenn du z.B. nur den gängigen Yate Loon D12SL12 nehmen würdest, höre ich jetzt schon die Rufe: bäähhh....der Lüfter hat ne hohe Serienstreuung, warum wurde denn nicht der Scythe Sflex getestet, oder der Noiseblocker, oder oder oder.....das sind für mich die Standardlüfter...etc. pp.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (12. November 2008)

guter test 
aber was ich bei solchen radiatoren tests immer etwas schade finde ist dass irgednwie nur kommerzielle radiatoren getestet werden und nicht mal ein auto radiator oder heizungswärmetauscher gegen diese gekauften radiatoren aufm prüfstand steht
das fänd cih wirklcih mal eine sehr interessante angelegenheit


darauf komme cih weil cih mir vor 2 tagen einen riesigen auto radiator aus nem citroen vom schrottplatz geholt hab
und der hat sicher mehr fläche als die meisten für den pc zu kaufenden radiatoren


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2008)

Das wäre dann wohl doch etwas für den Extrem-Kühlungs-Thread! 
Mal im Ernst: Die meisten möchten keine Autoteile neben ihren Rechner stehen haben.

PS: Kann es sein, dass Deine Tastatur prellt? Cih mein ja nur so!


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (12. November 2008)

hm wenns zum style passt 
so nen fallout 3 style hab cih vor


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2008)

Ok, dann....
Trotzdem extrem, oder?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (12. November 2008)

hm
naja wie mans nimmt
hab jetzt schon n thread im wakü bereich aufgemacht
damit das hier cniht zu weit vom thread abweicht kannst ja da posten 
"spezial" wasserkühlung heisst der


----------



## 1337_alpha (14. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ok, dann....
> Trotzdem extrem, oder?



Naja sowas haben mehr Leute als du denkst.....


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (15. November 2008)

hehe du sagst es


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

Danke für den Test Bundy. Hatte mir schon den Xchanger 360 nach dem Luxx Review besorgt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Mal sehen welcher Radi dann als nächstes Einzug erhält.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> @ Bundymania:
> Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied der Geräuschentwicklung? Ich habe zum Beispiel einen MagiCool 120 Single und den evo1080 und beide mit Scythe SlipStream 800RPM ausgestattet. Mir kommte der MagiCool lauter vor, obwohl ich die gleichen Lüfter verwendet habe. Gerade bei dem Feser würde mich das interessieren, da er ja auch sehr gut mit langsam laufenden Lüftern zurecht kommt.



Ich habe jetzt noch mal den MagiCool SlimTriple im direkten Vergleich mit meinem evo1080 hören können. Beim MagiCool verwende ich Yate Loon D12SL und habe sie auf 7V laufen. Ich kann keine Luftgeräusche wahrnehmen, während ich beim evo1080 und Scythe SlipStream @800RPM ein deutliches Luftgeräusch von den Lamellen wahrnehmen kann. Beide Lüfter ohne Radi sind kaum/nicht zu hören.


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

tjo, kann hinkommen, beim Evo1080er ist ja die Blende bereits integriert und der Radi ansich etwas engmaschiger aufgebaut. Je nachdem, wie herum du die Lüfter verbaust, hört man da schon einen kleinen Unterschied zum Magicool.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2008)

Wie schnell drehen die Loonies denn bei 7V?
(das beide ohne Radi unhörbar sind, sagt ja noch nicht viel über die Vergleichbarkeit aus  )


----------



## DaxTrose (23. November 2008)

Das kann ich Dir gar nicht so genau sagen, da ich sie einfach an 7V angeschlossen habe, ohne Tachosignal. Denke (schätze) aber, dass sie ca. 700-800 RPM drehen!


----------



## bundymania (23. November 2008)

800 U/min kommen in etwa (+/- Serienstreuung) hin 

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=26973


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. Dezember 2008)

haste fein gemacht echt super


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (22. Juni 2009)

Hab mir den test durchgelesen und der hat mich in meiner meinung verstärkt den Xchanger 360 zu nehmen!
THX Gruß Lord_Nikkon


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146 ist leider net im test dabei gewesen hat aber ungefähr die gleiche leistung wie der feser und ist günstiger


----------



## max70 (22. Juni 2009)

Logisch das der XSPC nicht dabei war.Schau mal aufs Datum.
Sonst bin ich derselben Meinung.


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

ja habs halt dazu geschrieben wegen dem post übermir damit er merkt das es nicht nur den von feser gibt


----------

